# riding a 2 year old?



## Plymus

i know i haven't posted alot onhere, and that my english isn't the best, but i hope you can look beyond that and answer a curious question of mine 

i don't post, i just like to surf around the forum and look at posts. i think the cultural differences in riding around the world, outside my own country is very exciting! i like how polite and nice people are on here, opposed to my country were people can be very rude and outright. the honesty can be a good thing too though, keeps the horse welfare high. 
while i've learnt alot just surfing round this forum, some things have shocked me as well.

i've now stumbled across quite a few posts and threads, about people riding 2 year olds.. can that really be true, or is it just typo's?
i mean, they're still babies :-o

could someone explain if that really happens, and if so - why? and please don't take this the wrong way, i don't want to be rude, i just wanna know


----------



## Saskia

Oh hi! I'm in Denmark too, but I'm not Danish  

It's not common in English riding, the standard breaking age for English riding horses is often 3 or 4 years old. But it seems some Western riders break their Quarter Horses in as two year olds. Racehorses are also backed as two year olds. 

There many differing views on this subject, and some people can get quite heated and passionate about it. I'm not exactly sure as to why, my personal opinion is to start them lightly as three year olds, then put them out for a while and bring them into more normal work as four year olds. 

I guess its just a practice that has come about and stuck through time, that these people believe that two year olds are fine for starting work, I'm not sure how heavy they work them though. Some people believe three or even four is too young.


----------



## farmpony84

In the Thoroughbred racing world I believe those horses are very young when they begin riding them. I think they are actually about 18 months, sometimes younger. They are entering them in races at 2. 

If a thoroughbred were to be owned by a hunter/jumper or a dressage person they would wait until 3 and sometimes 4 to start breaking the horse.

In the AQHA/APHA/AHA show ring they are breaking them at 2 and sometimes slightly younger so that they can put them in the futurity classes.

Most people do wait until the horse is 3 or 4 years old though. But no, you are reading correctly.


----------



## tina298

i have a 18 month old filly, my 16 year old son has sat on her with no saddle on, while i lead him, but only for 5 mins every few weeks, just so she gets a feel of someone on her, she has never took any notice with us doing this, she will not be doing anything more than this till she is 3.


----------



## gigem88

Unfortunately, there are those that ride at 2 yrs old


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

For me it completely depends on the individual horse, some are physically and mentally more mature earlier, some later. I generally start mine lightly as long 2 yr olds doing just walking and getting a good handle on them through that fall & winter. By the time spring rolls around they are 3 yo's ready to do more & they already have a great neck rein, stop, back, & sidepass. 

When I started training, I did start them young with futurity goals in mind. One of my older mares I started at 18 months and won my first wp futurity on as a 2 yo. She is my one & only with any hint of arthritis. Though it is very mild and easily managed with msm & yucca, I am certain the damage was done early on. I was young and extremely goal driven & unfortunately my mare paid for it. Needless to say in the 15+ years since then I have changed quite a bit in my thinking as far as training. My motto now, we get there when we get there. If only I had that luxury with those I get paid for....


----------



## SaddleDragon

Yep, people do it all the time. Is it good for the horses? Some will tell you its OK, but I disagree. Its about winning money in futurities or selling quick....greed. A good horse is worth waiting for. Its more than physical maturity, they need to be ready mentally too.
Id rather wait a year or two and be riding my horse at 25 than feeding it suppliments or injecting...
Better safe than sorry for me.


----------



## churumbeque

Plymus said:


> i like how polite and nice people are on here, opposed to my country were people can be very rude and outright.


 That made me chuckle out loud


----------



## katieandscooby

I start my colts at two. But by start I mean I put approx ten rides on them. Mostly walk little bit of trot, approx 10 to 20 min in length and then they get left till december or so till they have matured some and then they get lightly worked till spring. As three year olds I expect my young ones to be able to go on a trail ride, help move cows, start playing with a rope etc. I do not rope big steers or do hard stops and running barrels on my horses until they are 5. I slowly build up their tendons and muscles from the time they are almost three until they are 5 and then I start actually treating them like broke horses. 

Is it wrong to start young ones at two? No, not in my opinion if you do it slowly and carefully. They are babies, cannot take a hard session like 3 year olds can. These futurity babies I believe are pushed waaay too hard. And a lot of the time, you don't even hear about these horses after they are 4. Its a shame really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raywonk

I agree with most on this. Most trainers when talking about riding a two yr old is not talking in the same way you ride a 4 yr old. I look at it like this. If you handle your foals regularly and slide a halter on and lead them beside their mom. Hold the rope and don't let them walk off. You know small things that really are not intrusive and actually work. When it comes time for halter braking it is not some scary thing that they fight most take to it like nothing. Same thing with the farmer. If you pick up your foals feet every few days and hold it tap on it clean it out. When the big day comes it is not so bad.
I do not understand why you would wait till they are big enough to start a fight. I like to avoid fights from the start. I like my horses to get to be a horse but light introductions to things at a young age is better to me.
I do not agree with the breeds and shows that promote showing young horses. I do think that is why we have less of the greats out there and that the greats do not live as long.


----------



## EthanQ

my family and i have always just waited til the colts were close to 3 years when we even started saddlebreaking


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I currently have a little fella who is will be 2 1/2 this November. He has been started, and he packs a saddle and bridle with no problem and can be ground driven. When I had my lesson with him on Thursday I got on him for the first time. I have no intentions of doing anything strenuous with him until he is 3, but, like most have said, it's nice to be able to get on them and teach them the basics. When my guy turns 3 he will know how to do the basics so that he will be able to progress further. 

I think it's okay if you start them around 2 (but I don't think you should be on them until around 2 1/2) as long as you go SLOWLY. I plan on going as slow as I can with Echo, my little fella, so that he can have a good understanding of what I want from him but at the same time won't be burned out.


----------



## Darrin

First of all, I don't show, have never shown and have no desire to show so the whole futurity thing is out the window in my case. I've only ever trail rode and can't see myself doing anything else.

Yes I break them at 2 or when their knees knit together, whichever is longer. They are rode very lightlly until 3+. When I say lightly I'm talking a few minutes at a time when first starting and the closer they get to 3 the longer the rides get. The hard work doesn't start until after 3.

Now, why do I start them at 2? Probably for the same reason those who don't agree with starting them at 2 think you shouldn't. Simply put, while they are strong enough to hold someone they are not physically strong enough to pull off silly stuff and mentally at a point where they are not yet independent so they listen. Wait until 3 and they are strong enough to buck, rear, run off, etc with a passenger and have enough of a mind of their own to do just that.

I also agree that you should never ever ride a horse prior to their knees knitting and you sure shouldn't ride them into a sweaty state until they are older. The thoroughbred racing industry is a prime example of how not to do it. Haven't met a "rescued from track" thoroubred yet that didn't have health issues.


----------



## SaddleDragon

So.... you break them when they are too weak to buck you off vs. waiting til they are strong enough to carry a rider? :roll:


----------



## gypsygirl

^^i think you need to re-read darrin's post...


----------



## SaddleDragon

Darrin said:


> First of all, I don't show, have never shown and have no desire to show so the whole futurity thing is out the window in my case. I've only ever trail rode and can't see myself doing anything else.
> 
> Yes I break them at 2 or when their knees knit together, whichever is longer. They are rode very lightlly until 3+. When I say lightly I'm talking a few minutes at a time when first starting and the closer they get to 3 the longer the rides get. The hard work doesn't start until after 3.
> 
> Now, why do I start them at 2? Probably for the same reason those who don't agree with starting them at 2 think you shouldn't. Simply put, while they are strong enough to hold someone they are* not physically strong enough to pull off silly stuff and mentally at a point where they are not yet independent so they listen. Wait until 3 and they are strong enough to buck, rear, run off, etc with a passenger and have enough of a mind of their own to do just that.*
> 
> I also agree that you should never ever ride a horse prior to their knees knitting and you sure shouldn't ride them into a sweaty state until they are older. The thoroughbred racing industry is a prime example of how not to do it. Haven't met a "rescued from track" thoroubred yet that didn't have health issues.


Read the bolded part. I do not need to re read.

Ground training and maturity make a horse ready for a rider....shortcuts are NOT good. Riding when they are too weak to do 'silly' stuff *is* a big shortcut IMO. Silly stuff doesnt go on as much when the ground training and maturity is there...........


----------



## SaddleDragon

This very discussion is why I ( usually) get young un-broke horses. Too many put undue stress on them at too young of an age.
If my horses are ever unsound, it wont be because they were over worked at a young age.


----------



## Cinder

It depends. There are a lot of different opinions on this topic. But the gist of it is, YES some people ride two year olds. (Most likely for a long time it isn't much riding, but instead breaking. But you get my point).


----------



## Darrin

SaddleDragon said:


> This very discussion is why I ( usually) get young un-broke horses. Too many put undue stress on them at too young of an age.
> If my horses are ever unsound, it wont be because they were over worked at a young age.


We'll have to agree to disagree on what stressing a young horse is then. IMO I'm not stressing them at all. Just an FYI, the oldest horse I trained is now 19 and has shown no issues from having his training started at 2 (yes I still own him). Also, none of the other horses I've trained at two have shown any signs of early lameness. 

Let me stress this point, there is a huge difference between training them to ride at 2 and riding them like an adult at 2.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Darrin said:


> there is a huge difference between training them to ride at 2 and riding them like an adult at 2.


Very much so. Our oldest was started at 2, he will be 30 this year. No health issues or unsoundness and is still rode on a regular basis. 

I have no problem with 2 yo's being started lightly. I do so myself as long 2's. They can learn a surprising amount in short sessions at a walk. By the time they've matured enough for more serious riding they've mastered the basics. It is so nice to have a light, knows whoa, neck reining colt before you ask for any speed. They rarely buck or do stupid typical youngster things. Makes training fun.


----------



## Cat

I "start" mine at 2. Lets see - we work on lunging, trailer loading, ground driving, wearing a saddle & a bridle, etc. I don't climb on the back until at least 3. 

I only started one horse with weight on their back at not quite 2.5 years and let me tell you - a 2 year old sure can buck and bolt. It was the only horse I had a problem with when starting. I learned my lesson and will always work on ground work and other things until 3. It gives them a better foundation and really at that point all they are missing is the weight on the back and are much more willing.


----------



## Spyder

The time you sit on the horse in many cases depends on when you "start" them.

I start mine at 1 year. That is ground training getting used to handling and since many are shown on the line, they MUST be bridled. I work on everything you would do in saddle but on the ground.

IF I feel they are physically and mentally ready they will be sat on and ridden very lightly ( approx 2-3 times a month) until I feel they are ready for more.

As stated previous, a lot depends on how the horse handles each step in training and how physically mature they are.


----------



## Rachel1786

I don't know much about riding or training young horses, but if I ever had a baby I wouldn't start riding them until 3 or 4, I would just do ground work until then.




Darrin said:


> The thoroughbred racing industry is a prime example of how not to do it. Haven't met a "rescued from track" thoroubred yet that didn't have health issues.


I must be really lucky then because I have a 14 year old OTTB who aside from ulcers doesn't have any health problems and hasn't ever had any soundness problems. She even had a complete lameness exam a few months ago because of an odd clicking noise at the canter(which turned out to be from her teets being dirty).


----------



## Courtney

Before I sold my 2 year old (or would have been two in January), I started him very, very gently. I put a pony saddle on him to let him figure that out and started yanking on the stirrups, and generally being a nuisance with the saddle. I put the saddle on gently the first few times to show him that it could be an easy lesson and then I started acting like how I'd imagine a non-horsey person might saddle him. I thunked him with the stirrups, spent ages adjusting the saddle, replacing it, taking it on and off, yanking on various parts of the saddle... just being annoying. Once we had that down, I took the saddle off and started pretending to mount from the ground. I'd grab a handful of mane and launch myself onto his back, but not getting all the way up there. I spent hours in the field with him while I hung over his back and he stood quietly. I did this from both sides. Once he had this lesson down (over the course of a few days), I took him to the round pen, sidled him up to the fence and very gently threw a leg over him and sat for a few minutes. He was curious and didn't try anything. The lesson ended when he had one ear forward and one on me. I didn't sit in the saddle because it was too small for the both of us... I just wanted him to learn about cinches, saddle pads and stirrups.

That was the extent of me starting him and now he's been sold to a home that will be letting him hang out until Spring, when they really start him.


----------



## crimson88

IMO, I do not see an issue with starting a horse at the age of two. As long as the rider is in portion to the horse. Also as long as the horse wears proper leg gear and is not expected to do strenous tasks such as galloping, hard stops, jumping, ect. Also, it depends greatly on the breed. For example, arabins, warmbloods and draft breeds tend to be slow growers. In this case, if the horse is showing extreme immaturity (either mentally or pshyically), then it would be in the horse's best interest to wait a while for the horse to grow up.


My friend trains barrel horses and had started a two year old on barrels because whatever association she comepetes in, apperently has a two year old futurity. Im my opinion, horses at that age should not do so much work in their early years. I believe that is one reason why so many barrel horses end up lame in their early teens.

I feel the same about reining, as I believe most reining associations also have a two year old futurity or something like that. Again, I think those horses are being pushed to hard for the age. I remember reading about Shinning Spark and couldn't believe he started saddle training at a *year and half* old! I couldn't believe that.....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

crimson88 said:


> My friend trains barrel horses and had started a two year old on barrels because whatever association she comepetes in, apperently has a two year old futurity. Im my opinion, horses at that age should not do so much work in their early years. I believe that is one reason why so many barrel horses end up lame in their early teens.
> 
> I feel the same about reining, as I believe most reining associations also have a two year old futurity or something like that. Again, I think those horses are being pushed to hard for the age. I remember reading about Shinning Spark and couldn't believe he started saddle training at a *year and half* old! I couldn't believe that.....


 
I know nothing about the barrel world, if they do have futurities at 2, that's a shame. I feel the same about WP. 

Reining though, the futurities are for 3 year olds & generally held at the end of show season so they are long 3s. Derby's are for 4, 5 & 6 year olds.


----------



## Golden Horse

It's my personal choice not to ride 2 year olds, they may be bitted up and carry a saddle, but I won't ask mine to carry any weight. 

In the fall of their third year I may, if they are ready sit on them and walk around, but then they would be left until the spring of their 4th year to actually start under saddle training.

The horses i have dealt with have not been fit enough either mentally or physically to cope with the added stress and strain of a rider.​


----------



## Poseidon

There's a resident trainer at my barn whose personal horse is 2 and is actively shown undersaddle. 

Correct me if I'm mistaken, but I was taught that the reason it's common among the western and racing worlds to start very young is because those horses are/were for business. It's expensive to just let a horse sit in a pasture getting older when it could be working cattle or racing.


----------



## crimson88

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I know nothing about the barrel world, if they do have futurities at 2, that's a shame. I feel the same about WP.
> 
> Reining though, the futurities are for 3 year olds & generally held at the end of show season so they are long 3s. Derby's are for 4, 5 & 6 year olds.


 
Oh okay! I couldn't remember correctly! I am not a reiner and know very little about it but it still seems like at that age for all that stopping, backing and high speed cantering seems like a lot for those young legs, but that's just my uneducated opinion :b


----------



## trailhorserider

Poseidon said:


> There's a resident trainer at my barn whose personal horse is 2 and is actively shown undersaddle.
> 
> Correct me if I'm mistaken, but I was taught that the reason it's common among the western and racing worlds to start very young is because those horses are/were for business. It's expensive to just let a horse sit in a pasture getting older when it could be working cattle or racing.


Actually, many of us would find it cheaper to let a horse sit in a pasture getting older. Many of us out west don't have the luxury of pasture. At least us non-wealthy folks. Us non-wealthy folks have to feed hay at $16 a bale year round. :-(

I plan to send my gelding to a trainer in his 3 yr old year (because he was born in July he will probably be 2.5/close to 3 when he goes to the trainer). But I have friends who break them at 2. I might sit on my guy at 2 and ride him in the round pen at a walk or something. It depends on how comfortable I am with his behavior/training. Sure I would love to throw him out in a pasture and let him set. But who has that luxury? I wish I did but I don't.


----------



## farmpony84

SaddleDragon said:


> So.... you break them when they are too weak to buck you off vs. waiting til they are strong enough to carry a rider? :roll:


I've heard many trainers say just what he has said. Is it wrong? Is it right? I'm not a trainer, I'm not a vet.


----------



## farmpony84

Rachel1786 said:


> I don't know much about riding or training young horses, but if I ever had a baby I wouldn't start riding them until 3 or 4, I would just do ground work until then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be really lucky then because I have a 14 year old OTTB who aside from ulcers doesn't have any health problems and hasn't ever had any soundness problems. She even had a complete lameness exam a few months ago because of an odd clicking noise at the canter(which turned out to be from her teets being dirty).


Was she raced? How many wins? She may not have been ridden or trained as heavily as you would think. Alot of them only run a few races and when they aren't good enough, they are sold.


----------



## Rachel1786

farmpony84 said:


> Was she raced? How many wins? She may not have been ridden or trained as heavily as you would think. Alot of them only run a few races and when they aren't good enough, they are sold.


Yep she was raced, her name was Alyrunj, she wasn't raced too hard, had 31 starts and one win. she was born 6/8/97 and didn't enter her first race until 5/3/00, so that probably did her some good since she was almost 3 at that time. She raced until 12/20/03 then had a foal in 05 and 07. She was sold in 2008 and I got her in 2010 from new holland so where she was for those 2 years in a mystery but they gave her some decent training lol. Here is where my info came from.
Equibase Company - Thoroughbred Racing Information


----------



## Sunny

I've had Sunny since she was 21 months old. By the time she was 22 months she saddled perfectly with my English pony saddle.

As a two year old I sat on her five times.

At three, I "rode" her at a walk with a leader on the ground.

She turned 3 and a half on Saturday, and this month she will be officially trained w/t/c.

So, I lightly started her at 2, but waited until she was 3 1/2 to really make her work. 

I don't have an issue with _starting_ two year olds, so long as it is done lightly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Royal Pine Buck

IMHO I wouldn't ride a two year old. they bones are not done fusing and you are potentially hurting the longevity of your horse.

Equine bones generally fuse from the one closest to the ground up. the the last bones to fuse are in the back!

i'm all for turning the horse out, desensitizing him, geting him used to things banging around them,ground work etc. but i just think it is too much of a risk to place that much weight on them especially while they are still growing and unbalanced!

my that is just my .02 cents.


----------



## SaddleDragon

Everyone has a diffrent idea of what starting is. For me, saddling up and sitting on at 2 is OK, if the horse has the ground work and isnt nervous about it. If it is nervous, there are still things to get done first. I would never do more than maybe walk for 5 minutes.
Riding at such a young age to avoid 'silliness' ( Im thinking the person was talking bucking, rearing, etc.) is just a shortcut. 
A horse that has been properly ground worked and relaxed wouldnt be doing that stuff. Most of them will test you at one point or another, but it shouldnt be doing all that. That kind of thing is what happens when there are big holes in the training, usually the ground work.


----------



## crimson88

Oh one thing that came to mind is the use of bits when starting. Don't get me wrong I'm not like an anti-bit extremist by any means but I think if your going to start a horse, any age, you need to be very careful in what bit you select for the horse. I know a lot of people start in a side pull (I did this with two horses I started) but I've heard of people starting their horse in tom thumbs. I suppose that if you are very light handed and know what your doing this bit wouldn't be horrible (I've heard that it tends to have a lot of leverage and when in the wrong hands can actually be fairly severe to an extent). I say this because my gelding was started in a Correction Bit and he is seven now and I am still working through the issues he has been taught from having a novice rider start him in such an advanced bit.


----------



## highlonesome

*two can be ok*

I'm comfortable starting a colt at two.Key word being START.Laying a foundation,ground manners,developing a nice handle and the like.Knees are generally closed on a long two yr old,mind is ready to learn and retain.BUT...that same mind can be overloaded and confused if you camp on him for too long.Two is a good time to learn to trust each other and work on a colt's patience and basics.If someone thinks they'll ruin a two yr old by simply laying the foundation and defining the relationship like this,chances are they'd ruin a three,four or five yr old just as quickly.Common sense and compassion will tell you if,when and how much he's ready for.


----------



## SaddleDragon

highlonesome said:


> I'm comfortable starting a colt at two.Key word being START.Laying a foundation,ground manners,developing a nice handle and the like.Knees are generally closed on a long two yr old,mind is ready to learn and retain.BUT...that same mind can be overloaded and confused if you camp on him for too long.Two is a good time to learn to trust each other and work on a colt's patience and basics.If someone thinks they'll ruin a two yr old by simply laying the foundation and defining the relationship like this,chances are they'd ruin a three,four or five yr old just as quickly.Common sense and compassion will tell you if,when and how much he's ready for.


 
Yes! The key here is the word start. In my world starting is the first rides.The work that needs done before that, its called ground work. 
Everyone has diffrent ideals. But if your training in a way that you need the horse to be too weak to buck you off, you need to go back to the groundwork. A horse that has had proper groundwork, doesnt tend to try to kill ya. If they are bucking, rearing, etc, , its most likly they are scared or unfamilar and havent had enough ground work. Its all a matter of time and patience. Under saddle 2yo futurities are nuts IMO. The horses just arent developed enough for that. But Money talks and horses dont.


----------



## RunJumpRide

IMO, it doesn't matter what discipline you ride... It all depends on if the horse is mature or not. If you're suggesting riding a yearling-looking two year old, NO WAY! but if your horse is mature for 2 yrs, go for it.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Barrel racing futurities normally are for 4 year olds, not two year olds...


----------



## HorseyyGal

I personally dont like the idea of horses being ridden at 2 years old, at my old yard where I would have helped back a few horses we started them at 3. Bridling, bitting, saddling, lunging, flour sacks & dummies. Turned away & given for 6 months, then started back to ridden work at 4


----------



## Jessabel

The whole "waiting until their knees close" thing really baffles me. Horses have growth plates on every bone behind the skull, and they mature from the bottom up. Even when the plates in their legs fuse, their backs are still developing. That's my main concern with young horses. 

Breed has very little to do with how fast a horse matures. Horses don't really mature at different rates either, some are just bred to _look_ that way. They're not fully mature until 5-6 years old, 6 being the safer bet. I'm not saying putting tack on a 2-year-old is unreasonable, I just don't think they should ever be ridden. It's a shame that it's so prevalent here in the US.


----------



## CecilliaB

I got on Sonata for the first time when she was 2 1/2. I got on, walked her around stopped her and got off. I had ground driven her with the saddle for a while before this point. 

I have put 1-2 short rides a month on her for the past 3 or so months. She can go forward at a walk and trot, stop and back up, stand for mounting and dismounting.


----------



## highlonesome

Too weak to buck at two?Hmmm.Not everyone who "starts" a colt at two is doing it because "they could be earning money" earlier either.I don't believe in racing them at two or competing at any level with them at two unless it's a halter class.Yes their bones continue to grow,and no they are not mature enough to work at two.START means alot of different things to alot of different people.I choose to lay some basic groundwork,ground manners,and BEGIN a friendship.We sidepass,and learn to open a gate,getting used to the tack,and noises that come along.I don't believe in hard riding at that age or going to work on them because you don't have anything else to ride.I also start em at three,four,five,and the best mare I ever owned I started training at seven when I got her.I occasionally drive colts on the ground,that doesn't mean we're pulling trolley cars.Got a four yr old mare now that's been ridden five times for a total of an hour and a half.Those rides took place at two coming three.


----------



## Pawsnfur

We have a 15 month old filly. She is soooo laid back. We groom her and lead her and have started lunging her on just a walk working on whoa and go. She let's my five year old sit on her, who is just 40 pounds. She seems to love it. I'm always right there with her to keep them both safe. We have put the bareback pad on her and lightly cinched it just to get her used to the pressure and weird things us humans do. If she was nervous in anyway, I think we would wait longer to mess with her but she runs up to see us and genuinely loves my daughter. Do you think by two and a half if she is progressing well she could start being ridden by such a lightweight child. My daughter will be seven by then. Oh btw. She's a quarter Arab paint cross. She's pretty stocky and should be about 15 hands.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Pawsnfur said:


> We have a 15 month old filly. She is soooo laid back. We groom her and lead her and have started lunging her on just a walk working on whoa and go. She let's my five year old sit on her, who is just 40 pounds. She seems to love it. I'm always right there with her to keep them both safe. We have put the bareback pad on her and lightly cinched it just to get her used to the pressure and weird things us humans do. If she was nervous in anyway, I think we would wait longer to mess with her but she runs up to see us and genuinely loves my daughter. Do you think by two and a half if she is progressing well she could start being ridden by such a lightweight child. My daughter will be seven by then. Oh btw. She's a quarter Arab paint cross. She's pretty stocky and should be about 15 hands.


If you want a completely honest answer, I think putting a 7-year-old child on a greenbroke horse of ANY age is irresponsible, at best. Greenbroke horses are just learning and don't know their cues well at all yet. To put a child on them, who may not be able to give the correct cues effectively, is asking for disaster, in my honest opinion. I highly doubt that, even with constant lessons from now until your filly is ready to ride, your seven-year-old would be able to train the horse correctly, which is exactly what would be happening every time she got into the saddle. Every rider is a trainer when they climb into that saddle, whether they realize it or not.


----------



## munschk

I think I'm part of the overly conservative group. We don't start backing our young horses till they're four. Before then, we'll do all the ground work, sacking out, getting them used to saddle/bridle, trailers etc. But we don't start any ridden work till they're 4 and nothing hectic (jumping etc.) until later.

I was a bit shocked when I met a Warmblood stallion owner who already has his four year old jumping a 1m. But it seemed like I was the only one who was worried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder

munschk said:


> I think I'm part of the overly conservative group. We don't start backing our young horses till they're four. Before then, we'll do all the ground work, sacking out, getting them used to saddle/bridle, trailers etc. But we don't start any ridden work till they're 4 and nothing hectic (jumping etc.) until later.
> 
> I was a bit shocked when I met a Warmblood stallion owner who already has his four year old jumping a 1m. But it seemed like I was the only one who was worried.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Considering that stallions go through their final testing and approval at age three in Europe maybe the reason why no one was worried.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

In the UK, racing Thorobreds are trained and ridden as 2 yos - but otherwise the practice is frowned upon. Apart from being babes mentally, horses are undeveloped physically to carry the weight of an adult on their backs.

In the US traditionally Western riders break their QHs as 2 yos. However they do not jump their horses where the strain on the forelegs whilst landing is far too much for young stock.

The first year is for a foal to learn to be a horse from its mare
The second year is for the youngster to learn from other youngsters
The third year is to start ground work - with care not to overload the joints
The fourth year is for backing and some under saddle work

(PS the taller the horse, the more vulnerable the long legs to strain)

But some folks find it difficult to be patient and wait.


----------



## Sunny

There was an edition of Florida Sporthorse that had a 3YO jumping 3'6 courses. I was a bit shocked at that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder

Sunny said:


> There was an edition of Florida Sporthorse that had a 3YO jumping 3'6 courses. I was a bit shocked at that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hanoverian Society: 70-Day-Test

Just an example of what a 3/4 year old Hanoverian stallion must go through to get their breeding license at age 3 or 4. So that means the horse will need to be started before the testing I believe in the latter part of the year. *They do not jump just one little jump either.
*
*First Avenue - Stallion Performance Test *


_After successful completion of a stallion performance test (at least 70 days, stallions owned by the State Stud Celle are tested for 11 month) at a sanctioned stallion testing station with the required score the stallion will receive his breeding license. This test will be offered to three-year old stallions. As a four-year old this stallion can breed without any limitations. A Hanoverian stallion successfully completes his performance test, if he receives a score of 90, a non-Hanoverian stallion must receive a score of 120, in addition a stallion form Holstein must receive a score of at least 130 in the jumping index. A refining stallion (English or Arabic Thoroughbred, an Arab, an Anglo-Arab), which has not fulfilled the racing requirements, must complete the test either with an overall score of 100, or with an overall score of 90 plus a score of 110 in either the dressage or the jumping index. 

If a stallion is to be used for breeding while he is three years old, which means before a successful completion of the 70-day test, this stallion has to successfully complete a 30-day suitability test. A Hanoverian stallion must receive at least 7,0 in either the dressage oriented or the jumping oriented final score. A non-Hanoverian stallion has to receive an 8,0. The stallion will then be permitted to breed no more than fifty mares during his first year of breeding. _


----------



## Sunny

I'm aware of the testing.

But I am still a bit shocked when I see it, as it's not something I am used to nor something I quite condone. 

I may be completely wrong, but I believe the horse I remember was a gelding.
-off to look it up-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins

I once had someone call me to get their horse trained, the horse was 2 and they wanted her ready to work cattle and rope off of. I refused, because she was just not ready for hard work like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddlebredDork

Well it depends really! If the horse is taking it little by little being handled carfully without anything harsh on them or poking pain to them i think it's okay! But if your getting on not careing on the age of the animal your riding! Like example some saddleseat horses! I'v seen grown ups putting large weights on 7 month babys and but huge weights on 2 year olds while pushing them and hurting them because all they want is the money.... It's a sick cruel world, for every diciplin


----------



## trailhorserider

I admit I am finding it hard to wait. My friend starts her QH's in their 2 yr old year. My youngster is 16 months and because he was born in July I plan to start him in the spring of his 3 yr old year. So he will be 2 1/2 (or older) when he is being saddle broke. He will just be a trail horse, so no hard stops and turns or performance expectations, but I am rather heavy . But I have time to work on that. 

As for ground work and all that, I started him from a foal. So I dunno. I am probably rushing things too much, but I find it hard not to work with him. We only do minor ground pen work because I don't want to stress his legs. But I do work on manners, saddling, tying, picking feet, leading, etc. I am kind of counting off the days until he can go to a real trainer. :lol:


----------



## SaddleDragon

SaddlebredDork said:


> Well it depends really! If the horse is taking it little by little being handled carfully without anything harsh on them or poking pain to them i think it's okay! But if your getting on not careing on the age of the animal your riding! Like example some saddleseat horses! I'v seen grown ups putting large weights on 7 month babys and but huge weights on 2 year olds while pushing them and hurting them because all they want is the money.... It's a sick cruel world, for every diciplin


Not all of us do that......mine are both barefooted and still trot big. Then again, I dont participate in the greed of futurities either. I find racing to be much more disgusting.


----------



## nrhareiner

I have started and will continue to start my horses at 2. When done properly there is no harm done. Keep in mind that at 2 they are not being loped hard or asked for sliding stops. They are learning to give every part of their body. They are working on correct balance and carriage. They are building muscle and even bone density in some cases.

By the time they are 3 they are so solid on the basics that when they are now asked to do more they are well legged up have learned very well to balance the rider and themselves. I have found that starting a 2yo rather then later in their 2yo year or even a 3yo they work better all the way around.


----------



## nrhareiner

SaddleDragon said:


> So.... you break them when they are too weak to buck you off vs. waiting til they are strong enough to carry a rider? :roll:


A 2yo can buck just as hard as a 4yo.


----------



## nrhareiner

SaddleDragon said:


> This very discussion is why I ( usually) get young un-broke horses. Too many put undue stress on them at too young of an age.
> If my horses are ever unsound, it wont be because they were over worked at a young age.


Starting age has little to do with un soundness latter in life. IT IS HOW They are started worked feed maintained and so much more that goes into it. 

I have started a lot of horse at 2. They are started correctly and well. They are well cared for and so on. Every horse has been vetted with full x rays every year or 2 when they are showing. Even the horses who have been vetted for sale with full x rays have all vetted sound with no issues. These horses where all started as 2yo and all retired from showing sound.


----------



## Spyder

nrhareiner said:


> Starting age has little to do with un soundness latter in life. IT IS HOW They are started worked feed maintained and so much more that goes into it.
> 
> I have started a lot of horse at 2. They are started correctly and well. They are well cared for and so on. Every horse has been vetted with full x rays every year or 2 when they are showing. Even the horses who have been vetted for sale with full x rays have all vetted sound with no issues. These horses where all started as 2yo and all retired from showing sound.


I agree.

It is not that you START them at 2 but what you DO with them at 2.

My boy was mounted for the first time at age 2. But at once every couple of weeks for about 10 minutes with it extending bit by bit through the next 8 months. He is now 19 perfectly sound and retired and actually never even had shoes on until age 7.

If you act responsibly and access your horse correctly to whether he/she is physically and mentally ready then you should be fine.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Spyder said:


> My boy was mounted for the first time at age 2. But at once every couple of weeks for about 10 minutes with it extending bit by bit through the next 8 months. He is now 19 perfectly sound and retired and actually never even had shoes on until age 7.
> 
> If you act responsibly and access your horse correctly to whether he/she is physically and mentally ready then you should be fine.


Exactly! My oldest will be 30 this spring, was started at 2, shown for many years before retiring to breeding only and is still 100% sound and still being ridden on a regular basis.


----------



## Josie7055

I'm starting my 2 year old right now at 25 months. I take her to the small pasture away from the older horses that pick on her when she gets hay. I then give her her hay so that she associates riding with something good. I move my mounting block over to her and just lay across her back. Every time she seems to be uncomfortable I get off and reassure her. She hasn't thrown me yet (It's been 3 days now) and today she started walking with me on her back without flipping out. She walked over to her water bucket, drank, then walked back and continued eating. It was sweet. I've been being called crazy not because I'm riding a two year old, but because I'm laying across the back of a unbroke two year old with no bridle or halter and no saddle or saddle pad. If she doesn't want me on her there's not much I can do(I'm trying to get her to willingly accept me while she's completely free). I have no intention of doing anything but a walk for a few months so I really think it's fine. No big plans for showing. Once she's 3 or 4 we can start training for that. It's only about 10-30seconds at a time(probably around 5 minutes of sitting on her a day) and I'm only about 105 pounds. It's really sad to see a two year old already being shown in reining and such. 

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Darrin said:


> The thoroughbred racing industry is a prime example of how not to do it. Haven't met a "rescued from track" thoroubred yet that didn't have health issues.


These throw-away comments are really insulting to all concerned. There are thousands of good OTTBs that start new careers successfully every year. Yes, way too many end up in rescue, but what is often not mentioned is that often these poor animals have been through other negligent homes first.

You also have to take into consideration the riders weight when starting a young horse under saddle, and condition of the horse. Thoroughbreds are very well fed and cared for to bring them on early and their riders very light. If you ever watch the two-year-old sales, they show greater maturity than your average 2yo of other breeds. I think if you paid closer attention these horses are well cared for until AFTER they leave the racing stables. After all, if you have paid hundreds of thousands for a horse and want it to win races you are not going to abuse it are you. And yes, I am aware there are exceptions - a few shoddy practitioners but I still believe them to be the minority.

If the source of OTTBs you see are mainly from rescue, you are not getting, nor giving a fair representation of the thoroughbred industry.


----------



## Golden Horse

This is one impressive Zombie thread, raised from 2011


----------

